# Christian Bale in American Psycho



## Action-Jackson (Mar 22, 2006)

Well as some of you would know, Christian Bale had a kick-ass physique in American Psycho. 
Apparently he had to put on alot of muscle for his role and I was wondering if anyone has any details on what he had to do specifically?


----------



## GFR (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Dyabolikal (Mar 22, 2006)

He's pretty bulked up in Batman Begins as well, maybe not as cut but he's got some serious size. Especially considering that he had just lost 63 pounds to play an insomniac in his last role before that, The Machinist


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 22, 2006)

Dyabolikal said:
			
		

> He's pretty bulked up in Batman Begins as well, maybe not as cut but he's got some serious size. Especially considering that he had just lost 63 pounds to play an insomniac in his last role before that, The Machinist








Thats him in Batman. He's got quite the upper chest.


----------



## kcoleman (Mar 23, 2006)

And here he was in The Machinist... anybody know how long it took him to go from that to Batman Begins?!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2006)

he probably just used a bunch of drugs like everyone else in hollywood.  Do you think when they say things like "i put on 30lbs of muscle in 3 months to get this role."  it is actually just from hard lifting?  Bull shit.  These guys are all using shit to get to were they need to be for a role.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2006)

steroids, weightlifting and windsor pilates.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he probably just used a bunch of drugs like everyone else in hollywood.  Do you think when they say things like "i put on 30lbs of muscle in 3 months to get this role."  it is actually just from hard lifting?  Bull shit.  These guys are all using shit to get to were they need to be for a role.


ditto

i remember watching mtv and hearing someone saying how brad pitt put on 2 stone of muscle in a couple of months for troy, and then he dropped the carbs down and lowered his BF% right down, hard work and awesome diet? whatever! you can only eat so much without getting fat, you can only lift so much without overtraining, and i don't care who the fuck is training you or cooking your meals, people need to wake up, you look at him in that movie, and bear in mind he is always in the spotlight so probably does a fair bit of working out anyway, there is no way in my mind that he didn't juice up for that role, the rock, arnie, sly.. and most probably bale too, there all doing the stuff, but can you blame them? they're earning millions to look the part!


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

heheh my name is actually patrick bateman,,,,,but im not a serial killer unfortunatley


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> heheh my name is actually patrick bateman,,,,,but im not a serial killer unfortunatley


You got a great name. I'm quite jealous


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 24, 2006)

he's skinny. thats all.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 24, 2006)

Stars on film look totally different than what they really are.  Brad Pitt in fight club weighed only 155lbs.  Stallone 175lbs.  And hell even Arnold in more recent years was only around 200lbs.  You always look bigger on screen so most of the time its just a matter of cutting up.  Bale has a solid foundation though I will give him that.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 25, 2006)

In the behind the scenes on the Batman dvd Christian says that he ate all day and lifted heavy weights and put on alot of weight in 6 weeks, but he was fat, and he had another month or so to trim down, which wasnt easy and he nearly didnt make his target weight.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 26, 2006)

I have been hearing several celebrities who have put on weight for roles (Christian Bale and Vin Diesel specifically) lately say they just ate a lot of ice cream to gain the weight, what's up with this? And how many times do you hear celebs say they gained 20 pounds in a month but then lost it all after they shot the movie because they didn't keep working out (the Star Wars Anakin kid and Edward Norton specifically)?


----------



## jackisback (Mar 26, 2006)

>>In the behind the scenes on the Batman dvd Christian says that he ate all day and lifted heavy weights and put on alot of weight in 6 weeks, but he was fat, and he had another month or so to trim down, which wasnt easy and he nearly didnt make his target weight.<<

so is that the trick then, to just work out and eat as many calories as possible, not worry about fat at all and then try to trim down?


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 26, 2006)

jackisback said:
			
		

> to just work out and eat as many calories as possible, not worry about fat at all and then try to trim down?



otherwise known as bulking and cutting...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> I have been hearing several celebrities who have put on weight for roles (Christian Bale and Vin Diesel specifically) lately say they just ate a lot of ice cream to gain the weight, what's up with this? And how many times do you hear celebs say they gained 20 pounds in a month but then lost it all after they shot the movie because they didn't keep working out (the Star Wars Anakin kid and Edward Norton specifically)?




Vin Diesel, hah!  ANyone see him in the showbiz show?  He fucking said his diet, inspiration, and goals on like 5 different talk shows.  On showbiz, they played clips from each talk show and he says the same shit over and over again.  What a jerkoff! Hahahah

Now Edward Norton was one son of a bitch that I saw make a drastic change.  In fact, I cant see how someone who changed from a dud to a stud in american history X and then just saying fuck it.  Sure it was for the role, but what a waste.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 28, 2006)

@ least Vin Diesel is telling different ppl different things, he is consistant with wat he is saying.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 28, 2006)

-----------------------------ghey thread alert-----------------------------


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> -----------------------------ghey thread alert-----------------------------



jesus, then well let you worry about it.

leg_press, yea I understand that you meant "isNT telling people different things," but it was hilarious to witness.  Who knows if every other celebrity does it too, but in his case, it was exploited and god damn it was funny.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone ever heard the expression "The camera adds 10 lbs"? Well it's very true, in fact it's probably closer to 20 lbs. As for Christian Bale in Batman, he actually bulked up so much he had to stop, because his "Batsuit" isn't as flexible as it might look...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 30, 2006)

That Batman flick was pretty good.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> That Batman flick was pretty good.



I liked it as well.


----------



## Caesar (Mar 30, 2006)

Most of the male stars in hollywood are really short. The camera can deceptivly make them look tall, but it cant change the proportions of their muscles to their frames, and since its really much easier to fill out a short man's frame than a tall guys frame with muscles, short men run the show.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 30, 2006)

Drugs.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Drugs.




yup....I love how people still don't get it...."But he said that he worked out 3hrs a day and ate a lot."....


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 30, 2006)

I think some people use steriods, but not all.  I don't think Bale did because, as someone said in another thread, he was only about 10 lbs over his normal weight.  He had to slim way down for a previous movie, so the difference looks drastic.


----------



## PWGriffin (Mar 30, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I think some people use steriods, but not all.  I don't think Bale did because, as someone said in another thread, he was only about 10 lbs over his normal weight.  He had to slim way down for a previous movie, so the difference looks drastic.




Do you KNOW how much weight he gained for batman??  I know he was close to 215 for batman was was under like 125-130 for the machinist....That kind of weight gain in that short an amount of time can only be achieved with super supplementation.  If he had like 4 years to put on 80lbs MAYBE.  If people could put on weight like that naturally then who would use steroids??


----------



## BruiseKnee (Mar 30, 2006)

this may clear some things up:

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=917176


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yup....I love how people still don't get it...."But he said that he worked out 3hrs a day and ate a lot."....


haha exactly, "they ate ice cream and lifted heavy weights everyday!"

do people realise that will result in 2 things only: fat gain, and overtraining


----------



## Sef (Mar 31, 2006)

Steroids, obviously. That T-Nation article is bullshit, especially the bit claiming that female bodybuilder is natural. Purrlease.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 31, 2006)

The other thing that you have to consider is that in the end he wasn't really that big.  He went from a totally emaciated state to having a decent physique.  That emaciated state was not natural for him.  So, his body was able to pack on muscle incredibly fast when given the proper food, training, and drugs.  Not to mention that he's preparing for a role that's paying out the ass.  He could devote all his time to training, recovery, and nutrition.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 31, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Do you KNOW how much weight he gained for batman??  I know he was close to 215 for batman was was under like 125-130 for the machinist....That kind of weight gain in that short an amount of time can only be achieved with super supplementation.  If he had like 4 years to put on 80lbs MAYBE.  If people could put on weight like that naturally then who would use steroids??



If your natural weight is 205, and you take several months to get down to 130, it would not take that much effort to get back to your natural weight.  Then you put on 10 lbs of muscle.


----------

